
Fileformats are holding back DNA research: The Pan-Genome - ahubert
https://ds9a.nl/articles/posts/on-the-pan-genome/
======
dekhn
I appreciate the sentiment, but this is a field which will not adopt the new
formats any time in the next decade or longer. Bioinformatics/computational
biology is stuck in a local minimum and there is little or no incentive (or
resources) to make a change like this.

